# Predator Upgrade: Einspielergebnisse machen Sequel unwahrscheinlich



## Darkmoon76 (17. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Predator Upgrade: Einspielergebnisse machen Sequel unwahrscheinlich* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Predator Upgrade: Einspielergebnisse machen Sequel unwahrscheinlich*


----------



## bettenlager (17. September 2018)

Hab ihn ja nicht gesehen aber dem Trailer nach zu Urteilen ist es so eine typische wir melken das Franchise Fortsetzung. Junge Stars, viel Bumbum fürs seichte Publikum irgendwo gedreht hinter LA damit man es nicht so weit hat.


----------



## MichaelG (17. September 2018)

Die besten Predator Teile waren eh Teil 1 und 2. Alles danach war meh. Ist wie bei Aliens. Teil 1-3 waren die besten Teile. Teil 4 war so lala und alles danach meh.


----------



## furtkamp (18. September 2018)

Ich fand ihn ziemlich unterhaltend, abgesehen von den besagten, letzten 2 Minuten. Fand die Darsteller durch die Bank witzig, die Masken und Effekte gelungen und die letzte Hälfte des Films auch recht spannend. Goreanteil passte auch. Für einen Videoabend mit seinen Buddies zu empfehlen, wenn man nicht mit der Erwartungshaltung an einen Predator 1 rangeht.


----------



## Weissbier242 (18. September 2018)

Schade was daraus geworden ist. Teil 1 ist für mich bis heute der beste Action Film aller Zeiten! Weit über 10x hab Ich den schon gesehen. Von der ersten bis zur letzen Minute Spannung ohne Pause. Teil 2 war auch noch gut, danach ging es bergab.


----------



## RoteGarde (18. September 2018)

Lasst die Fans bitte die Filme machen, ihr neu und alt Regisseure habt es einfach nicht (mehr) drauf.


----------



## HanFred (18. September 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die besten Predator Teile waren eh Teil 1 und 2. Alles danach war meh. Ist wie bei Aliens. Teil 1-3 waren die besten Teile. Teil 4 war so lala und alles danach meh.



"Predators" gefiel mir einigermassen gut bis auf Fishburnes Auftritt. "AvP" fand ich eine Katastrophe, da habe ich mir den zweiten Teil gar nicht erst angetan. "Alien Resurrection" fand ich auch schon meh.


----------



## Javata (18. September 2018)

Franchises ohne "Handlung" sind halt irgendwann ausgelutscht. Im Prinzip kloppt man sich in jedem Film mit "übermachtigen" Predators und am Ende schafft man das Unmögliche. Irgendwann wirds halt eher Popcornkino als ein Film den man gesehen haben sollte.


----------

